# Paphiopedilums/terrariums



## C. Rothschild (Jul 17, 2016)

Can you grow Paphiopedilums in a terrarium? If so does anyone have any pictures? Mine doesn't have drainage it's like a big glass bowl.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm also wondering if they do well with ferns as companion plants.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 17, 2016)

It really depends on the conditions inside the terrarium.
So the answer is, yes, as long as you provide the environment inside that the species you want to keep likes.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jul 17, 2016)

I would say no to a terrarium. Most terrariums are totally enclosed and the humidity and lack of air movement would invite erwinia etc.

Why would you want to do this anyway?


----------



## C. Rothschild (Jul 17, 2016)

Because I think terrariums look cool. I never managed not to grow mold though.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 17, 2016)

if you had proper air movement..yes , you could grow them in a terrarium pretty simply..just stick a small clip on fan to the structure


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 17, 2016)

ha ha ha I am picturing my 4' wide Robinianum growing inside a terrarium. It puts out spikes just as tall  
Actually, I wonder if micranthum or helenae would work in a terrarium? I grow them in a seedling dome with my masdevallias so I do not see why not.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 17, 2016)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> ha ha ha I am picturing my 4' wide Robinianum growing inside a terrarium. It puts out spikes just as tall
> Actually, I wonder if micranthum or helenae would work in a terrarium? I grow them in a seedling dome with my masdevallias so I do not see why not.



Ummmm... a seedling dome is a terrarium. oke:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 17, 2016)

Many Paph species will do just fine in a terrarium of the right size if properly managed - good drainage, good air circulation, proper humidity, etc. Those conditions are not that hard to attain. You can have more complete control than in any other circumstances.


----------

